# Piccies at Llandegla...



## Francesca (29 Jan 2012)




----------



## Francesca (29 Jan 2012)

one more


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2012)

Lovely. Lovely. Really lovely. And that is just the huge smile on your face let alone the terrain.

(PS I'd be tempted to bin the reflectors. )


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Lovely. Lovely. Really lovely. And that is just the huge smile on your face let alone the terrain.
> 
> (PS I'd be tempted to bin the reflectors. )


You smoothie, Greg.
PS Francesca - 'Helmet's a bit slack'


----------



## Francesca (29 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Lovely. Lovely. Really lovely. And that is just the huge smile on your face let alone the terrain.
> 
> (PS I'd be tempted to bin the reflectors. )


awe thanks Greg I really did enjoy it! it was fab and would definately recommend it to all cyclists, young or old, a real great day out.
Even though the weather was very cold,snow on high ground, no wind, and bright, lots of people were there. I think myself and my sister Rhonda, were the only women there, apart from another few. I was grinning because I _really_ did enjoy myself, and the fact that loads of really fast experienced riders were cycling past egging me on and encouraging me to push myself further and further up the gradient.
I was wearing my padded cycling shorts under my shorts and they made my legs look like Thunderthighs!!!ha!


----------



## Francesca (29 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> You smoothie, Greg.
> PS Francesca - 'Helmet's a bit slack'


I know..ive actually ordered a new one..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2012)

Francesca said:


> I know..ive actually ordered a new one..


with a peak one hopes.


----------



## Francesca (29 Jan 2012)

yeah its the standard cycling one - with a little peak :-)


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Jan 2012)

Great pictures! Looks a lovely place to cycle. Might have to give it a go one day when I'm over that way!


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jan 2012)

Did you try the cafe . . . . . . . and was it any good ?

Which route did you do ?

I bet you enjoyed the descents.


----------



## Francesca (30 Jan 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Did you try the cafe . . . . . . . and was it any good ?
> 
> Which route did you do ?
> 
> I bet you enjoyed the descents.


I did the Blue route for beginners but I think its more advanced for a beginner - and yes the cafe is brilliant - you must try the soup and also bacon butties to die for. The whole place is just brill and buzzing with cycling enthusiasts and nutters! It also has a bike shop and repair centre. You can also "test drive" some of the reallt fancy bikes there - you can even hire a bike if you dont bring one - it costs £22.50 for half a day, which personally i think is a bit steep, the car park is £3.50 but that up keeps the tracks, and then you use the routes as often as you like. Check out the website at www.coedllandegla.com .


----------



## kiwi-Sal (30 Jan 2012)

Geeez you brave brave girl!!!!!!!! I am v impressed!


----------



## Francesca (30 Jan 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> Geeez you brave brave girl!!!!!!!! I am v impressed!


cheers Salhows you by the way what you been up to?


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jan 2012)

looks like a nice place to cycle... how did you get on with llanguage barrier?


----------



## Holdsworth (30 Jan 2012)

Looks like a nice place. I cycled past there on a ride up to the Horseshoe Pass last year and the location was great. If I were to take up mountain biking though I'd never be able to reach it, 35miles each way from Crewe on a MTB with some rough off-roading in between doesn't appeal!


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Jan 2012)

That looks like a good day out ! This cafe......does it have good cake ??????


----------



## Paladin - York (30 Jan 2012)




----------



## Francesca (30 Jan 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> looks like a nice place to cycle... how did you get on with llanguage barrier?


mi dispiace, non lo so, non son di qui....


----------



## Francesca (30 Jan 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> That looks like a good day out ! This cafe......does it have good cake ??????


yes plenty of cake!


----------



## Francesca (30 Jan 2012)

Paladin - York said:


> View attachment 6673


it does have gears you know - 24 Shimano


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jan 2012)

Francesca said:


> mi dispiace, non lo so, non son di qui....


 
je nais conprendes pas, ou est le syndicat d'initiative?

(is the extent of all the Foreign i can remember)


----------



## Cubist (30 Jan 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> That looks like a good day out ! This cafe......does it have good cake ??????


Beanz On Toast ....legendary.


----------



## MacB (30 Jan 2012)

The smiles made me smile, great pics, thanks


----------



## Francesca (30 Jan 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> je nais conprendes pas, ou est le syndicat d'initiative?
> 
> (is the extent of all the Foreign i can remember)


parli italiano?


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Jan 2012)

So beans on toast followed by cake....it's gripped,it's sorted,lets off road !


----------



## Francesca (30 Jan 2012)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jan 2012)

try the bara brith. and the cawl.


----------



## Francesca (30 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> try the bara brith. and the cawl.


whats that Greg?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jan 2012)

Francesca said:


> whats that Greg?


bara brith is a welsh tea loaf; a bit like soreen only homemade and much nicer.

cawl is a welsh (lamb) stew (though sometimes just a rubbish soup 'cawl y dydd' soup of the day) traditionally eaten with bara (bread), menyn (butter) if you're dead posh, and a chunk of caws (cheese). Now lamb stew and cheese might not sound like a good combination. But on a cold day; wonderful.

_Dyw i ddim yn siarad Cymraeg heddiw. Rwyf wedi anghofio y cyfan!_


----------



## Francesca (30 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> bara brith is a welsh tea loaf; a bit like soreen only homemade and much nicer.
> 
> cawl is a welsh (lamb) stew (though sometimes just a rubbish soup 'cawl y dydd' soup of the day) traditionally eaten with bara (bread), menyn (butter) if you're dead posh, and a chunk of caws (cheese). Now lamb stew and cheese might not sound like a good combination. But on a cold day; wonderful.
> 
> _Dyw i ddim yn siarad Cymraeg heddiw. Rwyf wedi anghofio y cyfan!_


you a Welsh boyo then?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2012)

Francesca said:


> you a Welsh boyo then?


Nope...

lived there for several years and worked in a Welsh speaking company with Welsh speaking customers.


----------



## subaqua (31 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> *bara brith is a welsh tea loaf*; a bit like soreen only homemade and much nicer.
> 
> cawl is a welsh (lamb) stew (though sometimes just a rubbish soup 'cawl y dydd' soup of the day) traditionally eaten with bara (bread), menyn (butter) if you're dead posh, and a chunk of caws (cheese). Now lamb stew and cheese might not sound like a good combination. But on a cold day; wonderful.
> 
> _Dyw i ddim yn siarad Cymraeg heddiw. Rwyf wedi anghofio y cyfan!_


 

funeral bread . always on the table at a wake in N Wales. having been force fed it as a kid i hate the stuff and think soreen is far far better. laver bread and Cawl is divine though


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> bara brith is a welsh tea loaf; a bit like soreen only homemade and much nicer.
> 
> cawl is a welsh (lamb) stew (though sometimes just a rubbish soup 'cawl y dydd' soup of the day) traditionally eaten with bara (bread), menyn (butter) if you're dead posh, and a chunk of caws (cheese). Now lamb stew and cheese might not sound like a good combination. But on a cold day; wonderful.
> 
> _Dyw i ddim yn siarad Cymraeg heddiw. Rwyf wedi anghofio y cyfan!_


Now you are just showing off


----------



## Cubist (31 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> _Dyw i ddim yn siarad Cymraeg heddiw. Rwyf wedi anghofio y cyfan!_


Can't quite get this outta my head Greg..................


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSK3BpSfULo


----------



## Cubist (31 Jan 2012)

Sto da parte Italiano, da parte Francesco, ma parlo Tedesco come nativo.


----------



## Francesca (31 Jan 2012)

Cubist said:


> Sto da parte Italiano, da parte Francesco, ma parlo Tedesco come nativo.


buon per voi, ora che cosa è con il video qui sopra questo post?


----------



## Cubist (31 Jan 2012)

Francesca said:


> buon per voi, ora che cosa è con il video qui sopra questo post?


Go on, admit it, a bit of Welsh and you just melt....!!!!


----------



## Francesca (31 Jan 2012)

_*W.H.A.T.E.V.E.R.*_!


----------



## kiwi-Sal (2 Feb 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> Geeez you brave brave girl!!!!!!!! I am v impressed!


 
Hey Fran - yeah good thanks. Was thinking - my tutorial is no longer on Saturday do you fancy doing your area the lanes this Saturday? I'll drop you an email.


----------



## Francesca (2 Feb 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> Hey Fran - yeah good thanks. Was thinking - my tutorial is no longer on Saturday do you fancy doing your area the lanes this Saturday? I'll drop you an email.


 Hi Sal:-) aghhhh iam working :-(((( damn soz about that. will have to do it after your jollies if thats ok - send me email anyway and tell me what youve been up to  soz guys - no dissing you - just girls talk


----------



## kiwi-Sal (2 Feb 2012)

Ah bummer....well the weather looks  anyway. I'll drop you a mail.


----------



## Francesca (2 Feb 2012)

okies


----------



## headcoat (2 Feb 2012)

Looks like you had a great time there Fran. It is a great place to ride and always busy.


----------



## Francesca (2 Feb 2012)

headcoat said:


> Looks like you had a great time there Fran. It is a great place to ride and always busy.


 Hi there - yeah it was superb ! I would definately recommend it - really good fun and the visitors centre was really good, lots of yummy food, and hot drinks to keep you going, and the people were so friendly.


----------



## Silver Fox (2 Feb 2012)

You look like you were having a good time which is what its all about. I love 'degla, but if you're not used to it that fire road up past the wooden grouse to the tree line can be a bit of a slog. Keep at it, you'll be tearing up the black run before you know it


----------



## Francesca (2 Feb 2012)

Silver Fox said:


> You look like you were having a good time which is what its all about. I love 'degla, but if you're not used to it that fire road up past the wooden grouse to the tree line can be a bit of a slog. Keep at it, you'll be tearing up the black run before you know it


Hi - think it will be a long way off before you see my legs working the Blacks! but yes, will definatley be going again in the near future - bet that place is heaving in the summer - cant wait!


----------

